# Общий раздел > Образование и развитие >  Запрещенные приемы спора

## Banderlogen

Источник: А.Л. Никифоров, "Логика"

Запрещенных приемов, уловок, аргументов гораздо больше, чем аргументов и приемов корректных. Общепринятой их классификации нет до сих пор и вряд ли она скоро появится. Поэтому мы просто разделим их на две группы:  *запрещенные общие приемы* и  *запрещенные аргументы*.

Каждый из нас может стать жертвой запрещенного приема, поэтому следует их знать и быть готовым _отразить_ их. Даже на форуме, тысячи их. 

Это все, знамо, приводится не для того, чтоб начать активно использовать, а для того, чтобы не попадаться на чужие уловки и вообще нормально общаться.

*Запрещенные общие приемы:*




> Эта уловка имеет кучу разновидностей:
> 
> *A* - при нападении на тезис противника *опровергают* какие-то его *аргументы* или вскрывают ошибку в рассуждениях, *а выдают* это *за опровержение тезиса*.
> Пример: _оппонент доказывает тезис “Воровство есть преступление”, и в числе, аргументов приводит утверждение о том, что все люди, повинные в воровстве, подвергаются уголовному наказанию. Вы нападаете на этот неудачный аргумент и легко разбиваете его, приводя многочисленные примеры, когда люди, совершившие крупные хищения, без особого труда уходили от уголовного наказания. После этого вы с победоносным видом провозглашаете, что тезис опровергнут, т.е. утверждение “Воровство есть преступление” ложно._
> 
> *Б* - расширение или сужение тезиса. 
> В процессе спора *тезис оппонента* стремятся максимально *расширить*, причем делают это незаметно, как бы просто повторяя его. 
> Пример: вы говорите: _“Как жаль, что многим молодым людям сегодня трудно найти работу!” Оппонент “повторяет” этот тезис: “Вы утверждаете, что всем молодым людям сегодня трудно найти работу? Неправда!” И с успехом громит ваше утверждение, создавая при этом впечатление, что разбит именно первоначальный тезис._ 
> Следите за тем, чтобы ваши “некоторые”, “часть”, “большинство” противник не подменил словами “все”, “всякий”, “каждый”.
> ...

----------


## Banderlogen

> Это *чрезвычайно широко распространенный прием*, даже и не особый прием, а просто *бессознательная манера речи* многих людей, которые ничего не  скажут попросту, а всегда найдут такие слова, которые окрашивают сообщаемую ими информацию в позитивные или негативные тона. Допустим, посадили кого-то в тюрьму, они скажут: “Бросили в застенок”; молодые люди — “мальчишки”, “сопляки” и т.п.
> 
> В споре этот прием может использоваться сознательно, когда все то, что свидетельствует в поддержку тезиса *оппонента*, произносится с негативным или *пренебрежительным оттенком*, а *собственные* аргументы излагаются в *возвышенных выражениях*. Суть-то дела от этого не меняется, назовете вы государственных чиновников “сатрапами” или “государственными мужами”, хуже или лучше они от этого не станут. Но благодаря такой уловке вы можете создать у публики впечатление, будто защищаете в споре нечто возвышенное, благородное, а противник ваш - что-то постыдное, гнусное.
> 
> А теперь взгляните с этой точки зрения на СМИ. Нам почти никогда не сообщают информацию в нейтральных терминах, просто как информацию, а стараются передать ее такими словами, которые должны внушить нам определенное отношение к ней -позитивное или негативное. Таким образом, газеты, радио, телевидение выступают не столько в качестве средств информации, сколько в качестве средств пропаганды
> 
> Будьте внимательны и старайтесь переводить все, что вам говорят, в *нейтральные термины*.
> 
> *Навешивание ярлыков* - уловка, близкая к предыдущей. Порой в ответ на свою аргументацию вы слышите: *“Это марксизм! фашизм! Тота*литаризм! Так могут рассуждать только красно-коричневые! А вот это уже - сионизм!”* и т.п. Полагают, что, высказав оценку некоторого рассуждения или отнеся его к программе той или иной секты, уже разделались с ним. Но ведь по существу-то рассуждение не было рассмотрено! А может быть, оно верно? Обычно даже в самом вздорном учении имеются какие-то здравые, верные идеи, иначе оно не смогло бы получить никакого распространения. Некорректность этой уловки заключается в том, что *рассмотрение доводов* оппонента по существу, с точки зрения истинности или ложности, *подменяется их оценкой*.
> ...








> Если оппонент согласился с двумя-тремя конкретными примерами, можно громогласно приписать ему и согласие с общим утверждением, которого он, быть может, и не признает. Например: _“Вы согласны, что Лейбман спекулянт?” — “Согласен”. — “А вы согласны с тем, что и Берман тоже спекулянт?” - “Согласен, конечно, это же всем известно”. - “Ну вот, вы сами признаете, что все они там спекулянты!”_
> 
> С особым нахальством эта уловка применяется в тех случаях, когда оппонент отвечает не так, как вам хотелось бы, и из его слов нельзя вывести желаемого заключения. Тем не менее можно *нагло приписать ему признание общего положения*. “Вы помните, что Паукидзе выгнали с работы?” -“Разве? Не помню”. - “А помните, что Паукяна и Паукова тоже в свое время выгнали с работы”. — “Кажется, Пауков сам ушел, по собственному желанию”. - “Все равно, вы согласитесь с тем, что всех этих паучьих детей всегда выгоняют с работы!” Если оппонент робок, а публика невнимательна или глупа, то они проглотят эту наглую выходку.
> 
> Сюда же можно отнести и чрезмерное преувеличение: _“Сережа вчера не очень удачно отвечал на экзамене”. - “А он всегда отвечает плохо. И вообще он плохой студент, не место ему в институте!”_








> Если ваш противник - не очень уверенный в себе человек, можно попытаться* взять* его, как говорится, “*на испуг*”, предложив заключить пари. _“Ладно, - говорите вы, - хватит без толку перебрасываться словами. Тебя не переговоришь. Но раз уж ты так уверен в своей правоте, давай заключим пари (давай поспорим). Окажешься неправ, проиграешь — обреешься наголо (искупаешься в проруби, заплатишь крупную сумму денег и т.п.)”_. Или еще один вариант: _“Пусть будет по-твоему. Сделаем именно так, как ты предлагаешь. Но учти, за все последствия отвечать будешь ты один”_. Если противник слаб духом, он может отступить от своего тезиса или предложения, и победа окажется на вашей стороне. Он может отступить также и в том случае, если *ставка покажется ему слишком высокой* для обсуждаемого вопроса. Поэтому при использовании этой уловки нужно постараться максимально повысить ставку за проигрыш.
> 
> Ясно, что это *запрещенный, некорректный прием*: оппонент может быть прав по существу, но не хочет рисковать, ибо риск кажется ему чрезмерным.








> Почувствовав, что противник медленно соображает, попробуйте *говорить быстро*, так, *чтобы он не успевал следить* за вашей речью. *Не будет же он* все время *переспрашивать*! Желательно при этом вставлять в свою речь *иностранные слова* или *малопонятные научные термины*: мутатис мутандис, гендерный, эксклюзивный, пенитенциарный и т.п. Противник вскоре вообще перестанет что-либо соображать и *начнет согласно кивать головой*.
> 
> *На форуме можно писать здоровенские посты с кучей сташных слов или просто несвязные, с опечатками, чтоб читать было не просто лень, но еще и неприятно.*

----------


## Banderlogen

> Так называют простой и распространенный прием, состоящий в том, что *резко меняют тему разговора*: _“Давайте-ка теперь зайдем с другой стороны...”, “А вот еще один, тоже очень интересный вопросик...”, “Ну что мы все об одном и том же, попробуем подойти иначе...”_ Здесь отбрасывают тему спора, который для вас сложился неудачно, и, не признав своего поражения, обращаются к другой теме.
> 
> Иногда имеет смысл изобразить увлеченность или маразматическую рассеянность и, *зацепившись за какое-нибудь замечание оппонента, начать разглагольствовать о совершенно посторонних и неинтересных для него вещах*. 
> 
> *В интернетах принято тупо игнорировать агрументы оппонента и цепляться к какому-нибудь неправильно употребленному термину, пусть даже он никак не влияет на общее положение дел.* 
> 
> Нужно вежливо, но *настойчиво вернуть собеседника к предмету спора*.








> Если диверсия не удалась, можно попробовать* потянуть время*, чтобы противник потерял терпение и сам отказался продолжать спор. 
> 
> Очень раздражающе действуют бесконечные повторения своих удачных реплик или неудачных выражений противника, даже если он извинился и поправился: _“Послушай же, как хорошо я сказал, как точно и верно это звучит!”_ или _“Нет, это надо же, какую глупость ты сморозил! И как такое в голову могло прийти!”_ Примерно тот же эффект вызывают и бесконечные переспрашивания: _“Э...э... потрудитесь, сударь, еще раз повторить вашу последнюю мысль. Что, в пятый раз уже? Ну, уж вы простите меня, отвлекся...”_ Повторения и переспрашивания способны довести оппонента до того, что он или забудет все свои аргументы, или просто плюнет и уйдет от вас. Но поле боя-то останется за вами!








> Можно попытаться начать *задавать разнообразные вопросы*, причем с разными целями.
> 
> *Дискредитирующий вопрос*: _“Довольно слов. Отвечай кратко: да или нет. Скажи, перестал ли ты подхалимничать перед начальством? А ты больше не занимаешься рэкетом? Перестал ли ты бить свою жену?”_ Мы с вами уже знаем, что *далеко не всякий вопрос допускает ответ “да” или “нет”*. Использование таких вопросов в полемике имеет целью *дискредитировать оппонента и его позицию*.
> 
> *Педантичный вопрос*: _“Хорошо, ты утверждаешь, что снег бел. Но давай уточним, что такое "бел"? И что ты называешь "снегом"? Те хлопья, которые падают с неба, или те сугробы, которые лежат на улицах?”_ Стремление к точности, конечно, похвально, однако чаще всего нам в разговоре *вполне достаточно того смысла, который всем более или менее ясен*. К значению любого слова можно придраться, и когда это делают *без связи с существом обсуждаемой темы*, это недобросовестная уловка.
> 
> Наконец, вопросы можно задавать с целью *увести спор в сторону* от обсуждаемого предмета.
> 
> Скажем, обсуждаем мы с вами проблему экологической опасности атомных электростанций. Ваша позиция сильнее. И я начинаю потихоньку уводить вас в сторону: _“А известна ли вам разница между типами атомных реакторов? Когда, кстати, и где был сооружен первый атомный реактор? Помните ли вы опыты Резерфорда по бомбардировке атомов элементарными частицами?”_ Вы начинаете отвечать, я уточняю и возражаю, а разговор тем временем все дальше уходит от предмета спора.
> ...








> Уловка, к которой инстинктивно прибегают уже дети: _“Ты почему меня ругаешь, мама, за испачканные штаны? Вон, посмотри, Петя не только штаны, но и рубашку испачкал!”_ Суть уловки состоит в том, чтобы *свою слабую позицию прикрыть еще более слабой позицией другого человека* и направить критику оппонента в сторону от себя. Здесь одновременно используется* и подмена тезиса, и диверсия*. Конечно, если преступник в суде попытается оправдаться тем, что на свете существуют еще худшие преступники, то этим он едва ли кого обманет. Однако во многих случаях такая уловка проходит.
> 
> Пример: 
> Ник Нейлор, пресс-секретарь табачной промышленности, полемизирует с Роном Гуди, представителем Министерства здравоохранения, по поводу связи курения с раком легких и другими заболеваниями:
> _“Если мистеру Гуди удобно набирать дешевые очки, используя страдания этого молодого человека для увеличения своего бюджета, что позволит ему указывать еще большему числу людей, как им следует поступать и что чувствовать, то, должен вам сказать, мне это представляется печальным, очень и очень печальным. Но вот то, что член федерального правительства явился на это шоу и читает нам лекции насчет рака, между тем как то же самое правительство почти пятьдесят лет производит атомные бомбы, двадцать пять тысяч бомб, если быть точным, мистер Статистик, бомб, способных наградить каждое живое существо на планете, мужчин, женщин, детей, раком настолько страшным, настолько кошмарным, настолько... настолько неизлечимым, что медицина даже названия для него не придумала... вот это... - быстро к сути! А в чем суть? - это не заслуживает даже презрения”'.
> _
> В подобных случаях *нет смысла разоблачать каждую уловку софиста*, это уведет полемику слишком далеко в сторону и превратит ее в болтовню. Достаточно, не обращая внимания на эмоциональные выпады, *вернуть разговор к первоначальному предмету*.








> Диверсии не удаются, замещения не проходят, противник упорно возвращает нас к предмету спора. Что ж, попробуем вообще сорвать разговор, начнем вести себя так, чтобы оппонент был в*ынужден замолчать и прекратить спор*. Это можно сделать разными способами.
> 
> Самое простое:* не давать оппоненту говорить*. Разглагольствовать все время самому, доказывать, рассуждать, приводить аргументы, которые мог бы высказать оппонент, и отвечать на них, шутить и смеяться собственным шуткам, высказываться за оппонента и т.п. Ясно, что если вы не даете высказаться оппоненту, то никакого спора уже не будет: диалог превратится в монолог одного из собеседников.
> 
> Если все-таки оппонент сумеет вставить слово, начнет что-то говорить, пер***вайте его: _“Ага, я знаю, что ты хочешь сказать, позволь я сам сформулирую твою мысль...”_ или _“Постой, постой, но я же знаю, что на самом деле ты так не думаешь, ты со мной в глубине души согласен, так ведь?” (“чтение в сердцах”)_.
> 
> Или более тонко: _“Я бы тебе ответил, я бы тебе доказал, но не могу: ты же сам прекрасно понимаешь, что об этом у нас говорить опасно”_. Если один из оппонентов не может высказаться в силу цензурных соображений, то, конечно,* спор прекращается*.

----------


## Banderlogen

> Одни и те же вещи, явления, события *характеризуются прямо противоположным образом в зависимости от отношения к ним говорящего*. 
> Например, рассуждает дама зрелых лет: _“Дочке повезло с мужем. Она еще спит, а он тихонечко встанет, в магазин сбегает, завтрак приготовит и уже к накрытому столу ее будит", "А вот сыну лентяйка досталась! Сама, как корова, по утрам дрыхнет, а он вынужден раньше ее вставать, в магазинах в очередях настояться, у плиты, как кухарка, напариться. Вот только тогда на все готовенькое эта барыня и соизволит из постели выползти!”_ Ситуации совершенно симметричны, но описываются по-разному.
> 
> Кстати сказать, чрезвычайно печально то обстоятельство, что в международных отношениях страны Западной Европы и США очень часто используют эту “двойную бухгалтерию”: действия Саддама Хусейна, палестинцев или сербов клеймятся как терроризм или бандитизм, а варварские бомбардировки Ирака или Сербии подаются как акции гуманизма. Что же, руководители этих стран и их советники не знают, что это запрещенный прием? Знают...








> Говорят, эта уловка родилась в театральной среде. Вспомните провинциальный театр, ну хотя бы по пьесам А.Н. Островского или по старым русским водевилям! Интриги, зависть... Артисты ведь народ мнительный: кто более талантлив, кто - менее, кому сколько цветов подарили, кому больше аплодировали... Всяк ревниво следит за успехами других. _“Что это наша примадонна сегодня такая расстроенная?” - “Ой, да ей всего семь букетов преподнесли зрители!” - “Так ведь это замечательно!” - “Конечно, только она-то запла*тила за десять...”_
> 
> Суть уловки проста: сказать человеку какую-нибудь гадость, чтобы вывести его из равновесия. Ну, представьте себе: актер готовится к вы*ходу на сцену, где ему предстоит играть Гамлета или Сирано де Бержерака, сосредоточивается, входит в образ, душа его наполняется высокими мыслями и чувствами, и тут ему какой-нибудь “доброжелатель” шепчет в ухо: _“А вы знаете, жена-то ваша час назад сбежала с поручиком Ржевским!”_ или _“Там ваш домохозяин пришел с частным приставом требовать уплаты долга за квартиру”_. Какой там после этого Шекспир, какой Ростан! Актер будет думать о приставе, поджидающем его в гримерной, и провалит роль. А никакого пристава и никакого поручика, быть может, не было и нет.
> 
> Точно так же и в споре. Чувствуете, что противник силен и уже прижал вас к ковру, оброните мимоходом: _“Ты знаешь, а ведь директор уже подписал приказ о твоем увольнении!”_ или _“Сынка-то вашего милиционер в отделение повел”_. И все - противнику будет уже не до вас и не до дискуссий.








> Часто оппонента можно привести в раздражение подмигиваниями в сторону аудитории: дескать, видите, какой я Д'Артаньян молодец, а мои соперник — осел; жестами - покрутить пальцем возле виска или щелкнуть себя по горлу с намеком на оппонента и т.п.
> 
> *В интернетах это, конечно же, смайлики.*








> Одно из сильнейших средств воздействия на оппонента, предполагающее, правда, хорошее владение своим голосом. Даже очень безобидные вещи можно произнести таким тоном, что ваш противник впадет в бешенство. _“Что вы, что вы, ваша честность уже давно всем известна!”_ или _“Знаем мы, как вы умеете отдавать долги!”_
> 
> Следует помнить о том, что чаще всего людей задевают не слова, а именно тон, которым они произносятся. Можно и весьма нелицеприятные вещи высказать человеку дружеским, доверительным тоном, и он не обидится, а можно и безобидную фразу произнести так, что он полезет на стенку. По-видимому, каждый с этим сталкивался и на работе, и в семье, и в дружеском кругу. Мужчины знают, когда девушка тебе говорит: _“Дурак!”_ - это одно, а когда она со смехом произносит: _“Дурачок!”_ — это уже совсем-совсем другое.
> 
> *Так то! Даже текстом можно передать интонацию.*








> Внешне безобидная фраза, содержащая второй - обидный - смысл. Например, говорите вы какому-нибудь солидному человеку: _“Какой на вас прекрасный костюм! Вы носите его вот уже 20 лет, а он все как новый!”_ Или: _“Какое на вас чудненькое платьице! Оно мне еще пять лет назад понравилось!”_ Женщины - особые мастерицы произносить фразы такого рода.








> Оппонент не поддается на ваши уловки. Диверсии не удаются, сорвать или затянуть спор не получается, жесты и интонации не действуют: он упрямо продолжает гнуть свое. Остается последнее средство, *не принятое среди порядочных людей*, но тут уж не до порядочности, - *грубость и оскорбления*. Попробуйте *вести себя нагло, вызывающе, постарайтесь оскорбить оппонента так, чтобы он наконец вышел из себя и ответил на оскорбление - оскорблением же*. Конечно, дело может закончиться дракой или, во всяком случае, смертельной обидой, но предмет спора будет забыт и поражения в интеллектуальном состязании вы избежите.
> 
> Особенно хороши и обидны оскорбления на Востоке, Европа и Америка в этом отношении выглядят гораздо скромнее. 
> 
> *Есть натуры, для которых даже побои кажутся менее обидными, чем признание в собственной ошибке или в умственном превосходстве другого.* Увы, искусство оскорбительной ругани почти совсем выродилось и сводится ныне к десятку грубых слов.








> Оскорблять оппонента как-то боязно: уж очень здоров и может крепко поколотить! Ладно, все равно не признаем поражения, уйдем в глухую оборону: _“Согласен, что язык у вас подвешен хорошо. Тем не менее вы меня не убедили и никогда не убедите, никаких ваших аргументов я не приму. Как стоял на своих позициях, так и стоять буду. (Далее с нарастающими истерическими интонациями.) Не могу поступаться принципами! В конце концов, я имею право на личное мнение. Пытаясь переубедить меня, вы совершаете насилие над моей личностью. Нарушаете права человека! Женевские соглашения! Кодекс Юстиниана!! Законы Хаммурапи!!!”_
> 
> Суть уловки состоит в том, что *противоположность между истиной и ложью*, между эффективным и неэффективным решениями *выдается за расхождения во мнениях*, а мнение, конечно, каждый может иметь свое собственное. Это запрещенный прием: дважды два - четыре, и если вы думаете иначе, вы просто ошибаетесь. Здесь не может быть двух мнений.





К сожалению, *запрещенных приемов спора слишком много*, чтобы можно было дать их более или менее исчерпывающий список. Порой бывает нелегко понять, в чем суть того или иного приема. К тому же существуют еще и запрещенные аргументы.

О запрещенных аргументах в следующем посте.

----------


## Banderlogen

Запрещенные аргументы:
Аргументы, доводы, используемые нами в споре, делятся на две большие группы. *Одни из них относятся к предмету спора, к защищаемому или опровергаемому положению и носят название argumentum ad гет- аргумент к делу, к существу дела.* Эти аргументы безусловно корректны, и с точки зрения логики только они и могут использоваться в дискуссии.

Аргументы второй группы *относятся не к существу дела, направлены не на обоснование или опровержение выдвинутого положения, а используются лишь для того, чтобы одержать победу. Они носят общее название argumentum ad hominem- аргумент к человеку*. Их называют так потому, что *они затрагивают личность оппонента*, его убеждения, поведение и т.п. Предмет спора остается в стороне, а сам спор из интеллектуального состязания, из противоборства умов и идей превращается в *столкновение характеров, в борьбу низменных целей и страстей*. С точки зрения логики *все аргументы ad hominem некорректны*, и их использование служит верным симптомом того, что участники дискуссии отбросили выяснение истины и переходят к выяснению отношений.

Разновидностей аргументов ad hominem бесчисленное количество. Мы познакомимся лишь с некоторыми, наиболее распространенными.





> Ссылка на высказывания или мнения великих ученых, общественных деятелей, писателей и т.п. в поддержку своего тезиса или в опровержение тезиса противника. Такая ссылка может казаться вполне допустимой, однако *она некорректна*. Дело в том, что человек, получивший признание благодаря своей успешной деятельности в одной области, не может быть столь же авторитетен во всех других областях. Поэтому его мнение, выходящее за пределы той узкой сферы, в которой он работал, вполне может оказаться ошибочным. Ну какой вес, например, имеет мнение Нильса Бора о качестве женских колготок, хотя он и был великим физиком! Кроме того, *даже в той области, в которой творил великий человек, далеко не все его высказывания безусловно верны*. И даже то, что в его эпоху было верным, со временем, как правило, оказывается *устаревшим, требующим оговорок и уточнений*. Поэтому ссылка на то, что какой-то великий человек придерживался такого-то мнения, ничего *не говорит об истинности этого мнения*.
> 
> Лишь в одном случае апелляция к авторитету имеет некоторое *оправдание — когда оба оппонента признают этот авторитет и речь идет о таких вопросах, относительно которых мнение авторитетного человека действительно важно*. 
> 
> Аргумент к авторитету имеет много разнообразных форм. Апеллируют к *авторитету общественного мнения*: _“Считается общепризнанным, что...”, “Никто не сомневается в том, что...”_ Ну и что из того, что некая мысль, некое убеждение считается общепризнанным или даже на самом деле является таковым? Все общество может заблуждаться так же, как и отдельный человек. Когда-то все считали, что Земля неподвижна, но прав-то был Галилей! Да и если более внимательно присмотреться к тому, что собой представляет так называемое общественное мнение, то часто обнаруживается, что это — мнение небольшой кучки людей, сумевших с помощью газет и телевидения внушить его простодушному населению. Поэтому прочь ссылки на общее мнение!
> 
> Апеллируют к *авторитету аудитории*: _“Присутствующие согласятся с тем, что...”_; к авторитету мундира, должности: _“Я же все-таки профессор, поэтому...”_; к авторитету возраста: _“Я постарше вас, молодой человек, поэтому...”_ - как будто к старости люди умнеют! Все эти ссылки не имеют отношения к вопросу об истине, о существе обсуждаемого вопроса, поэтому *должны быть отброшены*.








> Здесь имеется в виду *обращение к присутствующим с целью привлечь их на свою сторону и оказать психологическое давление на оппонента*. Иногда это могут быть совершенно случайные люди. Стоите вы с кем-нибудь в коридоре, спорите. Вдруг ваш оппонент хватает за руку пробегающего мимо человека, останавливает его и восклицает: _“Ты послушай, что он говорит! А ну-ка повтори еще раз то, что ты мне сейчас сказал!”_
> 
> Наиболее острую и эффективную форму эта уловка приобретает в тех случаях, когда вы апеллируете к материальным интересам присутствующих, когда вам удается показать, что тезис противника — если признать его истинным — затронет доходы или скажется на служебном положении свидетелей спора. Вот здесь-то что бы вы ни сказали - любую чушь, глупость, бессмыслицу -* все будет принято аудиторией с одобрительными кликами*, а слова вашего противника потонут в воплях ярости и злобы присутствующих.
> 
> Попробуйте среди студентов защищать тезис о необходимости всем молодым людям служить в армии или работникам оружейного завода внушать мысль о необходимости сократить производство вооружений. Забросают гнилыми бананами, сколь бы неотразимы ни были ваши аргументы.

----------


## Banderlogen

> Угроза неприятными последствиями, в частности угроза прямого физического насилия. Очень часто применяется! Помните, в детстве нам говорили старшие: _“Ешь кашу, а не то подзатыльник получишь!”_ 
> Вообще, у модератора человека, наделенного властью, физической силой или вооруженного, всегда велико искушение прибегнуть к этим средствам в споре с интеллектуально превосходящим противником. Нужно юыть джедаем обладать немалым душевным благородством, чтобы не поддаться этому искушению. Вам будет легче сохранить нравственную высоту, если вы осознаете одну простую вещь: *согласие, вырванное под угрозой насилия, ничего не стоит и ни к чему не обязывает согласившегося*. Ведь вы не убедили его, и в глубине души он продолжает считать правым именно себя! Как только опасность исчезнет, ваш оппонент вновь будет вам противоречить или поступать по-своему.








> Пробуждение в оппоненте жалости и сочувствия в надежде на то, что под влиянием этих чувств *он смягчится и не станет доводить спор до победного конца*. Преподаватели часто сталкиваются  с таким приемом на экзаменах, когда плохо подготовленный студент, сознавая, что по завершении беседы его ждет двойка, начинает рассказывать экзаменатору о том, как плохо ему живется - стипендия маленькая, болезни замучили, девушки не любят и совсем недавно он похоронил любимую тетушку (почему-то чаще всего “хоронят” именно их). Преподаватель ему сочувствует и почти всегда попадается на эту нехитрую уловку. Но, согласитесь, ведь его бедствия не имеют ни малейшего отношения к оценке его знаний!
> 
> Следует заметить, что этот аргумент *бессознательно  используется многими людьми*, усвоившими себе манеру постоянно жаловаться окружающим на жизнь - на болезни, неудачи, нехватку средств, на пьяницу мужа, злодейку тещу и т.п. Вы, наверное, встречали таких людей с вечно постным лицом и плаксивым взглядом, требующим сочувствия. Я их не люблю. Пользуясь нашим естественным добродушием, толкающим нас помочь тому, кому плохо, эти люди часто весьма успешно обделывают свои делишки и, быть может, в душе посмеиваются над нашей простотой.








> *Расточение неумеренных похвал сопернику* с целью либо смягчить его, укротить его полемический задор, либо с целью подсластить ему поражение: _“Вы же умный, опытный, образованный человек...”_ или _“У вас, я знаю, достанет ума и благородства признать, что...”_ Используется эта уловка часто, причем иногда ее применение оправданно. С некоторыми модераторами излишне самолюбивыми или мнительными людьми просто невозможно разговаривать, кроме как постоянно расточая им комплименты. Если вы не ищете выгоды, а просто хотите избавить собеседника от комплексов, мешающих ему рассуждать разумно и спокойно, этот прием вполне допустим — пусть не логически, но по крайней мере этически.








> Использование в полемике таких фактов и положений, *о которых ваш противник ничего не знает, ссылка на сочинения, которых он заведомо не читал*: _“Как писал Платон в своем диалоге "Тимей"...”_ или _“В записных книжках Леонардо да Винчи говорится, что...”_
> 
> Все мы с вами порой попадаем в ситуацию, когда *нам что-то говорят, а мы согласно киваем*, хотя ничего не понимаем из сказанного. Многие люди — особенно молодые или просто самолюбивые - вообще *стесняются признаться в том, что чего-то не знают или чего-то не читали*. Им представляется, что подобное признание как-то роняет их достоинство. С такими людьми аргумент к невежеству срабатывает безотказно, да если еще он подается таким образом, будто все должны знать, о чем идет речь: _“Вы, разумеется, помните то место у Флобера, где он говорит...”_ или _“Всем известно, что в Кумранских рукописях сказано буквально следующее...”_ А *не надо стесняться*! Не надо стыдиться сказать: _“Не читал я Кумранских рукописей! Я еще Достоевского не всего прочел, чтобы какие-то там записи читать.”_, и тогда уловка легко *обращается против того, кто ее применил*:
> _“Говоришь, в записных книжках Леонардо? А где же ты их читал? Когда они были изданы? Расскажи-ка, что в них еще написано, это интересно!”_ И оппонент тут же будет *уличен в неблаговидности*. Конечно, если ты вообще ничего не знаешь - это постыдно, но тогда не лезь в споры. Если же ты что-то знаешь, в чем-то разбираешься не хуже других, то спокойно можешь признаваться в том, что о чем-то не имеешь представления. В конце концов, *нет человека, который знал бы все и все прочитал*. Недаром античный мудрец когда-то сказал: “_Я знаю только одно - что я ничего не знаю_”.

----------


## Banderlogen

> Не волнуйтесь, милые дамы, этот прием используют и мужчины, хотя в устах женщин он приобретает особую тональность и особую эмоциональную окраску. 
> 
> Суть его состоит в следующем. По многим вопросам нашей жизни *часто возможно не два, а множество самых разнообразных мнений или решений*, не только отличных одно от другого, но и прямо противоположных. Так вот, в споре, желая защитить свое мнение, недобросовестный оппонент противопоставляет ему *самое крайнее, часто нелепое мнение из возможного диапазона и приписывает его вам*.
> 
> Вы, конечно, эту крайность отвергаете, и тогда он делает вывод о том, что вы согласны с его мнением. 
> 
> Эту уловку легче понять на примерах.
> 
> _“Напрасно вы ругаете своих учеников!” - “Что же, по-вашему, я молиться на них должна?”_
> ...








> *Бессвязная чушь, высказываемая с умным видом для того, чтобы огорошить противника*, привести его в отупение, в столбняк. 
> 
> Прекрасный образец использования этого приема можно найти у Ф. Рабле. В своем романе “Гаргантюа и Пантагрюэль” он, в частности, описывает тяжбу между двумя вельможами, один из которых, по имени Пейвино, так отвечает своему оппоненту:
> 
> _“Милостивый государь и милостивые государыни! Если бы неправду можно было бы так же легко различить и вынести о ней суждение категорическое, как легко заметить в молоке мух, то мир - четыре быка! - не был бы в такой степени изъеден крысами, как в наше время, и всякий приложил бы свое коварнейшим образом обглоданное ухо к земле, ибо хотя все, что противная сторона говорит по поводу формы и содержания деяния, имеет оперение правды, со всем тем, милостивые государи, под горшком с розами таятся хитрость, плутовство, подвохи.
> 
> Должен ли я терпеть, чтобы в то время, когда я ем себе суп по номинальной цене, не замышляя и не говоря ничего худого, в мой дом являлись морочить и забивать мне голову всякими соблазнительными танцами, плясамида еще приговаривали:
> 
> Кто суп кларетом запивает,
> ...








> *Самый гнусный*, но, увы, *самый распространенный прием*. Он даже имеет особое название на латинском языке: *агди-mentum adpersonam*.
> 
> Предмет спора оставляют совсем уже в стороне и *нападают на личные особенности оппонента* - черты внешности, убеждения, вкусы, поведение и т.п., *переходят, как говорят, “на личности”*. 
> 
> _“Ну что может сказать хромой об искусстве Герберта фон Караяна, — говорит в одной из своих юморесок М. Жванецкий, - если ему сразу же сказать, что он - хромой!”_ Действительно, что после этого скажешь?
> 
> Аргумент к личности имеет столько же разновидностей, сколько свойств и черт имеет каждый человек 
> 
> Прежде всего, конечно, нападают на особенности внешнего облика: _“С таким носом, а еще спорить лезет!”_ и т.п. Часто приводят оппонента в смущение указанием на то, что его собственное поведение расходится с защищаемым им тезисом. 
> ...

----------


## Banderlogen

Не разобраться в сути дела, не решить вопрос, а задеть, оскорбить, обидеть, ввести в заблуждение оппонента — вот для чего используются такие аргументы совместно с общими запрещенными приемами. 
Логика открывает их в наших дискуссиях, описывает, классифицирует, однако человеческая изобретательность порождает все новые хитрости, так что угнаться за ней невозможно.

----------


## BiZ111

Дима, а как часто ты ими пользуешься (нападение)?
И как часто тебе приходится ими защищаться?

(сорри за оффтоп).

----------


## Banderlogen

> как часто ты ими пользуешься (нападение)?


Хочется думать, что не пользуюсь. Только если неосознанно.



> И как часто тебе приходится ими защищаться?


Очень редко.

----------


## Asteriks

Напишу не про запрещённый приём, а про манеру высказываться таким образом: "Я ЗНАЮ, о чём ты думаешь, ты ХОЧЕШЬ, чтобы..." О! Когда человек "читает" твои мысли и делает это так уверенно, возникает тревога за его психическое здоровье.

----------


## Alex

> про манеру высказываться таким образом: "Я ЗНАЮ, о чём ты думаешь, ты ХОЧЕШЬ, чтобы..." О! Когда человек "читает" твои мысли и делает это так уверенно, возникает тревога за его психическое здоровье.


Обычно в отсутствии психиатора и обращаются к хорошим людям

----------


## Asteriks

Согласись, что нельзя знать, о чём думает другой человек, можно только предполагать. Значит, вторая сторона, которая утверждает, что ЗНАЕТ, недостойный соперник. И по правилу ведения спора нужно его прекратить, дабы не портить себе нервную систему, потому как это будет не спор, в котором рождается истина, а ругня. А то ещё и до драки может дойти))) Кстати, хотите подраться с Астерикс?  Скажите, что Вы ЗНАЕТЕ, о чём она думает))) Память у меня короткая, я забуду про правила ведения спора.

----------

